# Mounting a EoTech hollagraphic sight on a Ruger Super Redhawk



## 12ptdroptine (Feb 20, 2011)

I was just at the WI Deer and Turkey classic in Madison this weekend. I have never looked in to a sight for handguns before. While there I handeled a Eotech and really liked it. With the quick release they advertise 1-2 MOA upon reinstallation. Sounds pretty good to me. Problem is they dont offer a way known to the salesman to mount this thing on a SRH. The gun has dedicated Ruger ring's and set up for those. I dont want to jurry rig thing's. So what are my option's? 
Thanks Drop


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

You'll have to double-check that an EOTech will work on a standard Weaver-style mount base, but if it does, one of these will get you where you need to go:

Standard-duty:
Super Redhawk~ Mount Super Redhawk .44 Mag Mount - Weigand Combat

Heavy-duty:
Super Redhawk~ Mount Super Redhawk Casull Mount - Weigand Combat


----------

